# Will my betta be happy in Tetra 1.5 Gallon Tank



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello all, I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival for my new betta fish (current avatar) and have set up one of those Tetra 1.5 gallon starter kits. I'm sort of new to this hobby (I previously had a 200 gallon tank where I grew a silver arowana - got him when he was 4 inches and he got up to around 3.5 feet), but it seemed so much simpler then... anyways, I now know about the whole tank cycling process and have done many Google searches for advice, etc., and want to make sure my new betta will be a happy betta. I have a live plant in there (forgot the name, but it is a leafy stemmed plant) and it seems to be doing well. I also bought the CaribSea Eco-Complete substrate, some gravel, the Tetra AquaSafe and also the Tetra SafeStart to start the cycling process once the betta arrives. I also bought a mopani wood piece that I've been soaking in hot water for the last couple of days to get most, if not all, of the tannins out. Bottom line, I want to create a realistic environment so my new buddy is happy. 

My question is this: am I doing all this for naught because of the size of the tank? I've read on these forums that 5 gallons seems to be the new minimum, with 10 being ideal... I don't plan on adding other fish to the tank, with the exception of probably 1 or 2 ghost shrimp for cleanup purposes. Please advise. My betta arrives 1st week of August, so I still have time for changes.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well according to the most experienced people I've talked to, 1.5 gal should be enough room, as long as you do enough water changes (2 or 3 a week) then he will be happy. You won't be able to cycle a tank that size, but that's fine if you do enough water changes.

EDIT: when I first joined this forum, I got discouraged because it looked like 5 gal was the new min and 10 was ideal, but really, if yu give him 5 gal all to himself you are doing very right by him as far as space. I think it depends more on doing the correct amount of water changes weekly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, it depends. To most people here, they think the minimums are 2.5 gallons and 1 gallon. To me, I think 1 gallon should be minimal. It's close to impossible to cycle a tank that small so good luck. In a 1.5 gallon, ammonia would build up quickly and go into dangerous levels. Don't get me started started on the flow of the filter... It's probably going to be too strong for the little guy. >.<

I suggest for you to upgrade. Even if it's the minimal for me, I don't think a Betta would be happy in a 1 gallon. Even for the long finned males might find it small. But it's your choice. The bigger the better so you decide. Since you wanted the tank to be naturalistic, you could add more naturals in a bigger tank. Ammonia would build up slower in a big tank anyway.

If you do enough water changes, he should be fine. Just remember, the bigger the better! Can't wait to see your Betta!!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Can you suggest a good 5-10 gallon tank? I was looking at the fluval edge but don't like the fact that it seems to be hit or miss that bettas would be able to find that small space where there is air. I'm also currently assigned overseas, so it most likely will not survive the APO shipping; so an acrylic tank is probably what I would need.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Thanks for the responses. Can you suggest a good 5-10 gallon tank? I was looking at the fluval edge but don't like the fact that it seems to be hit or miss that bettas would be able to find that small space where there is air. I'm also currently assigned overseas, so it most likely will not survive the APO shipping; so an acrylic tank is probably what I would need.


I would suggest a 5gal tank. I have the TopFin 5.5gal tank and I love it. As with most kits, you will need to buy a gentler filter and a heater. I suggest a filter with an adjustable flow rate and the hydor Theo heater is good from what I hear. I honestly don't think 10gal is necessary. 5 gal is what I call the "magic number" for bettas because it is plenty of room, holds a cycle, by takes up little counter/desk/shelf space and makes for small, one-trip light water changes


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you are going to be using the 1.5 galon do not use the filter if it comes with it. The water movement will be too much for your long finned friend and it's really not needed consifering you need to keep up with multiple water changes a week. 
You might think that 1 galon is enough, but trust me, one you get your fish in that tank with the substrate and the decorations you will KNOW that he needs an upgrade... specially with a long finned HM like yours. He needs room to expand those beautiful fins! 
There's a 5galon you can buy on Walmart.com for $26? Just search for Hawkeye... don't knwo if they can ship to APOs.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to say that when I had my first betta I had him in a 1.5 gallon tank with the whisper 3I filter and it was perfect for keeping the water clean and not to powerful to endanger my betta. He was very happy, healthy and never been sick. I did water changes one a week of 50% and once a month 90% water change and water levels were perfect. I say that to say YES you can get a good filter for a tank that size. I did (as most people did) upgrade my betta's to 2.5 gallon tanks, both filtered, heated and to this day thank God both Junior and BlueJay are healthy and happy.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a 5 gallon marineland hex which is acrylic. 


List Price: $44.98 Price: *$39.98* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details You Save: $5.00 (11%)
http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Eclipse-Seamless-Integrated-Aquarium/dp/B000260GEC

My hood and filter got busted when I drove out of alaska in january but I still use the actual tank part for a CT male. 

The hex is more tall then long but if you want one that is longer then tall, they also have this 5 gallon:


List Price: $54.99 Price: *$41.40* & this item ships for *FREE with Super Saver Shipping*. Details You Save: $13.59 (25%) Special Offers Available 
In Stock.
Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available. 
http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Ec...342583339&sr=1-2&keywords=marineland+aquarium

I took the pics out cause they were HUGE


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks again for all the useful feedback. I'll check out the suggested aquariums. Before reading the replies this morning, I was looking at the Aqueon Evolve 8, anyone have experience with this tank? 

I'm glad I found this forum as it beats having to Google all over the place just to find answers.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the Evolve 2 and the 8, although I haven't set the 8 up yet. I'm very happy with the 2. But do know that the 8 isn't actually 8 gallons, I think it's around 5.5, which is still a good size for a betta. 

My Evolve 2 grows low light plants great with the stock LEDs. The filter is great, but you will need to baffle the outflow. I just cut a piece off of a spare Tetra bio bag that I had and rubberbanded it around the filter outflow. Works great and I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Cool. So i took the plunge and went for the Aqueon Evolve 8. My wife has been making fun of me because all I've been looking at were tanks all day. LOL. I can't wait to set it up when it arrives. Now I have to find something for the 1.5 gallon since it's all set up nicely just waiting for fish. Gonna try and find some ghost shrimp this weekend.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the Tetra 1.5 gallons and my fish loves it. I bought the Theo Hydor 25W heater and it fits/works perfectly in the tank. Doesn't take too much space. I can post pic later this afternoon.


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah but not as happy as a 3 or 5 gallon.


----------



## Bettatastic (Jun 20, 2012)

I have two 1.5 tetra tanks. Both of my boys love them. Just make sure they have a hiding place, a few plants and warm, clean water that you change frequently and they will do fine. You can go bigger, its really up to you and the amount of time you want to spend cleaning.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I decided on a bigger tank, though am not ruling out doing a local rescue next time I go to the mall and place that one in the 1.5g. It's really nicely set up and I'm sure any fish would be happy in its current configuration (definitely beats those tiny cups their in). I opted for the bigger tank mainly so I could have a cycled tank (never had one before so am intrigued on getting one to work).


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Baffling the filter output is a great idea, even on a slow moving filter. Tie a plastic plant to it, and itll flow very nicely! Ive made baffles out of plastic bottles, filter pads, and whaterver i could use, though i find the plant decorations, or even real plants [the right type] works better IMO, and looks better..


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 10 of those tetra 1.5 LED tanks with the little impeller pumps on the bottom. I make custom filter material that baffles the water flow and I put a foam filter underneath to keep the betta from getting sucked into the intake. I Made a divider and house 2 bettas in each tank. Because of my filter I have no ammonia and can probably go with out water changes for a few weeks. I make sure all food is eaten and suck out poop twice daily.


----------

